# Hungarian Open 2008



## Kenny (Sep 3, 2008)

The Hungarian Open will take place on the 25th and 26th of October this year.
(http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HungarianOpen2008)

It doesn't really have an english website (yet), but I can provide you with a hungarian one. 

http://www.rubikstudio.hu/pages/ho2008.htm

You can find a table there with the schedule in it, I guess you can make it out with no knowledge of Hungarian whatsoever.

Any of you interested? I hope to see a lot of non-hungarian there .


----------



## Zava (Sep 4, 2008)

Kenny said:


> The Hungarian Open will take place on the 25th and 26th of October this year.
> (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HungarianOpen2008)
> 
> It doesn't really have an english website (yet), but I can provide you with a hungarian one.
> ...



also, some of us are now battling to have pyraminx and FMC at the competition. hope we succeed 
in the schedule: 
Gyorskirakás - speedsolve
Egy-kezes kirakás - one-handed solve
Vakon kirakás - blindfolded solve 
at the same time there will be a puzzle building competition, with own designed cubes.
also, the Rubik Studio provides 100-200 cubes for a mosaic-building competition


----------



## Ton (Sep 4, 2008)

Shoot , We have the German Nationals that we organize , looks like a big event. I do not think any Dutch or Germans will attend ....most of them will be in Essen I guess and I do not think many Scandinavian cubers since Tampere Open 2008 is at 25 October. Why this date, Why


----------



## Kenny (Sep 13, 2008)

Nobody? Come on, somebody has to be interested .

What about polish cubers? Tomasz, Rafal, Lukasz, Kamil, Stefan? Anyone?

More information and registration in English here: http://www.rubikstudio.hu/angol/index3.htm
(yeah the translation is a bit crappy but I didn't do it)


----------



## Pitzu (Oct 13, 2008)

Manuel! Won't you come?! We are 2 of us with Clement for 5x5 bf. 6 people for 4x4 bf. And we have 2 hours for 5x5 bf 2 attempts and 90 mins for 4x4 bf 2 attempts.
Anybody from outside Europe?! Mike?!


----------



## Zava (Oct 13, 2008)

3 with me, Pitzu. 
miért nem számoltál bele?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 13, 2008)

Pitzu said:


> Manuel! Won't you come?! We are 2 of us with Clement for 5x5 bf. 6 people for 4x4 bf. And we have 2 hours for 5x5 bf 2 attempts and 90 mins for 4x4 bf 2 attempts.
> Anybody from outside Europe?! Mike?!



So sorry, István, I can barely afford to even drive to nearby competitions these days, much less fly to Europe. I hope things are financially better someday so I can get to a competition there, but it doesn't look like it will be any time soon.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 13, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Pitzu said:
> 
> 
> > Manuel! Won't you come?! We are 2 of us with Clement for 5x5 bf. 6 people for 4x4 bf. And we have 2 hours for 5x5 bf 2 attempts and 90 mins for 4x4 bf 2 attempts.
> ...


What if you wouldn't do all that weekly competition solves and worked a day extra


----------



## Stefan (Oct 13, 2008)

What if he'd just do them in public and somehow get paid for it? Like attracting people to some store/company? Plus it'd be better practice for competitions.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 14, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> What if he'd just do them in public and somehow get paid for it? Like attracting people to some store/company? Plus it'd be better practice for competitions.




That was my first job. I attracted customers to a toy store during the Christmas season.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 14, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> What if he'd just do them in public and somehow get paid for it? Like attracting people to some store/company? Plus it'd be better practice for competitions.



If you know a store/company that does that, I am willing to move and become a professional speedcuber 

But if Mike would do it, it would also mean he would have to hire a security guy to protect his cubes from theft while he is doing all those blindfolded solves


----------



## pjk (Oct 27, 2008)

The results are now posted on speedcubing.com.

Lots of good results.... my observations from looking at the results:
-There were 108 competitors in the 3x3 first round...wow.
-51 competitors in 4x4 first round.
-Milán had another sub-10 3x3 (9.93)
-Milán lost the 5x5 by .09 seconds.
-Milán had a 2.09 2x2 single for NR.
-István Kocza had successful 4x4 and 5x5 BLD attempts.

Congrats guys.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2008)

Go István! Your accuracy keeps getting more and more deadly. Awesome!


----------



## Kenny (Oct 29, 2008)

Yay, I beat Arnaud's best 5x5 average . Not the single one yet though...but it was a matter of hundredths . Look out, Arnaud! 

78	Arnaud van Galen	2:02.96	Netherlands	Euro 2008 
79	Gábor Schmíz	2:03.03	Hungary	Hungarian Open 2008

DD



58	Gábor Schmíz	2:06.39	Hungary	Hungarian Open 2008	2:04.63 2:29.94 2:05.59 2:03.03 2:08.94
67	Arnaud van Galen	2:08.29	Netherlands	Euro 2008	2:08.86 2:09.47 2:02.96 2:06.53 2:26.16


----------



## Kenny (Oct 30, 2008)

Some pictures: http://picasaweb.google.hu/rubikfoto/RubikSHungarianOpen2008#


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 30, 2008)

Kenny said:


> Yay, I beat Arnaud's best 5x5 average . Not the single one yet though...but it was a matter of hundredths . Look out, Arnaud!
> 
> 78	Arnaud van Galen	2:02.96	Netherlands	Euro 2008
> 79	Gábor Schmíz	2:03.03	Hungary	Hungarian Open 2008
> ...



And I thought that getting a 2:08 average without (ever) getting a sub 2 single was uncommon. Your average and single are "almost the same" which makes for very consistent solves.

Just after Euro 2008 I got my first and second sub 2 singles, but I never improved that average and lately my averages is getting REALLY bad (from 2:10 to 2:20 all the way up to 2:30 last weekly). I hope I can get it down to 2:06.38 next weekend/weekly


----------



## Rama (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't forget Lyon 2007 Arnaud. 

Rama Temmink Netherlands 2:00.71 3:12.66 2:01.91 2:06.19 2:00.51 = 2:02.94 avg.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 30, 2008)

Rama said:


> Don't forget Lyon 2007 Arnaud.
> 
> Rama Temmink Netherlands 2:00.71 3:12.66 2:01.91 2:06.19 2:00.51 = 2:02.94 avg.



I didn't forget. That was the tournament I beat everyone (including Edouard) on 2x2x2 
That was also a crazy consistent average and indeed no sub 2, but I think you did have sub 2 solves before that (unofficially)


----------



## Rama (Oct 30, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget Lyon 2007 Arnaud.
> ...



For the weekly competition 2009-08-27 I did 128,98 sec average, wich was immediatly my PB average by a lot of seconds. 

anyway, great results and I see Milán is under the sub 21 barrier with OH again.


----------



## Kenny (Oct 30, 2008)

I have some unofficial sub2 solves, too, of course...I only got the first one of them the day before the competition though. The best one is 1:51 and then a 1:53, a 1:57, a 1:58 and 2 or 3 1:59....but I couldn't get a sub2 time at HO no matter how hard I tried . Hopefully that will change at the next competition I'll be attending, I'm uncertain which one it's going to be though...French Open, most probably.

Anyway, you're a good competition when it comes to 5x5, Arnaud.


----------

